# Anyone from New Hampshire?



## 13599 (Mar 22, 2007)

Anyone from New Hampshire?


----------



## mrswoody (Oct 8, 2007)

I know this is a bit of an old thread but I'm new. Whereabouts in New Hampshire are you?


----------



## anniegunn (Oct 26, 2010)

tee-pee said:


> Anyone from New Hampshire?


I'm from Maine. And I'm new to the group. Hi.


----------



## mrswoody (Oct 8, 2007)

anniegunn said:


> I'm from Maine. And I'm new to the group. Hi.


Hi Annie! I'm also in Maine! Whereabouts are you?


----------



## anniegunn (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi!!! I live in Bangor. Where in Maine are you?


----------

